# Weekly Competition 2015-42



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F' U2 R F' R2 F R U
*2. *U2 F' U' F U R2 U F U
*3. *U F U2 F U' R' F U R2 U2
*4. *U' R2 U' F2 U F2 U' R'
*5. *F R' U F2 U F2 U F' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F L2 F' D' R2 F' D R' D2 L D' R U
*2. *D R' D' F U R' L U F B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2
*3. *F D2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 F' D' F2 D' L' R U' R U2 L B'
*4. *B2 L' U2 B L2 B D2 B' L' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2
*5. *L' B2 U2 L R2 U2 B2 R B2 R' F2 D U2 L' F D2 U' L2 F D' R

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' R' Fw2 D L' D Fw2 F Uw' B2 F2 U2 B2 R F' U' B Rw R2 Uw2 Rw' R D2 R D U2 R' Fw' F' D Uw2 Rw' B2 Fw' Uw2 R2 U2 Fw2 R' F
*2. *R D' U2 B' Rw D' U F Uw' Rw D' U' Fw' Uw2 F' L' Rw2 U2 B' R F Rw R B Rw' B Fw' F2 U' Rw' R D U Rw' F U' L' Rw D' U
*3. *Uw Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw L' B' Fw L Rw B' U' Fw Uw2 U L D L' Rw D2 R B L2 Rw2 R B D Uw L2 Fw2 Uw' R' U' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw D2
*4. *Fw2 Rw D2 Rw2 D2 L Rw D2 Uw' B' L' Rw' D2 Fw L Rw' U Rw U L' Uw B Fw' F' Rw' Fw F' U2 Rw2 B Rw Uw Rw' Uw' L2 Fw U2 B' Uw2 B2
*5. *R' B2 R' Fw' D2 L' Fw' D2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 L2 D' Fw2 U R2 B' F D Uw U' L' Fw Uw R D' F2 U B2 Fw' F U2 L R2 U' Rw' U2 Fw2 F Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 B Fw2 D Dw L Fw F2 Uw' Lw' Rw' Dw' Lw2 Bw F L Lw D' F Uw2 B2 L2 R' Uw2 U2 B U B2 U2 L Rw R2 D' L' U B R2 Uw2 Fw F2 Dw R2 Uw2 F Uw B' D Bw' Dw Lw' R' Fw U' L' B' R2 B2 Bw2 F2 Dw
*2. *Bw' L' Lw' B2 Bw' F Uw2 Fw L' Bw2 R2 B' Bw F D' U2 R' Bw' Rw' Fw2 L B' Dw2 Bw L R D R Bw L2 R' U L2 Rw2 R Bw Fw' Uw2 Lw' Rw' D2 B U Lw' R B' F R' Uw2 L2 B D' Dw' Fw L Rw' B' Bw2 D Uw
*3. *D Fw' Rw' B Fw Rw Dw' Lw' Rw D R D' Uw Rw2 B2 Rw' Uw Bw' R D2 Dw2 L2 B Dw' B2 Fw F' Lw' D' Bw Rw' B Bw2 Fw F Uw2 L Dw' F' Lw2 Uw B2 Bw Fw2 F2 L F2 R' Bw Uw L2 B' D2 Dw Fw' Dw2 L' Rw2 R D'
*4. *F' Rw Bw2 R2 B2 U L R' D Uw' Fw2 L' Fw F2 Lw Fw' F R Dw' U R2 Dw B' Fw' Lw' B Fw2 Rw' Fw D U' L Fw F' Rw2 D2 Lw2 D Dw' Uw' B2 Bw' Lw Bw' Dw2 F Lw' B L' U2 Lw' B' Fw2 D2 R2 B' Bw' Lw U F2
*5. *Fw' L' Dw Fw2 D' Dw Uw2 Fw Rw Dw Fw Uw2 R Uw B Bw Fw' D Fw' Lw' U2 R B2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw B Fw' Lw R2 B F' Lw U' L D2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 R2 F2 D' Fw' U L R' Uw L' Bw' L Dw L Rw2 R' Uw L2 Dw U B2 Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F2 2D' F 2U F 3U 2L 2D2 2R' 2F2 D' U 3R' 2D2 L2 3U' B' D L2 2F2 3U2 L' 2U' L 3R2 D2 R' D 2L 2R U2 2B 2U 3R2 2B2 L' 2R' 2U2 2L B 2D' 3U2 2R' D 2R' 3F' F L2 2D' 3R U2 2F2 U R' 3F 2F F2 2R2 F' D2 U' B2 2F' F' 3R D 2L U L 2R2
*2. *D2 3U 2U2 U2 B' D' F 3U2 R 2F 2D' L2 U 3F2 2F' 3U' L U 2B2 3F' R2 3U' 2L' 2D' 3U 2U2 L' 2U 2B' R2 2U' R' 3F2 3R' 2F' 2D U2 2L D2 2B L 2L' 2B2 F 2D' L' B2 2L B' R 2F2 2R' U 2B' 3U U' B2 L2 B L F2 L' R2 D 3U 3F 2D2 B' 2F2 2R'
*3. *3U' 3F2 F U2 2R' R2 D 3R 2R 2F2 3U2 2R' D U' 2B 3U 3R 2R 3U F2 D' 2L2 2R' B 3F2 2R R 2B2 L' 3R2 3F2 3U 2L' F' 2R' 2D' B2 3F2 2F F2 3R R D 2D' 3U U 2R R 2D 3F' F' 2R' R B D R' 2B2 U R2 F' U 3R2 3U' 3R2 2F' D 2F R' 2D' 3U
*4. *3U' 2L F2 2D' L D' U 2R' R 2F2 D' 3U U' 2L B' 2U2 2F2 2L B' 3U' R2 D 2U' U' 3R' 2U2 F2 L 3F 2D2 F L 2D' 3R' D 3R 2R' 2D2 2U' U2 3F2 R2 3F2 2L2 3F2 F' 3U2 2F2 3U2 U2 3F' 3U U' 3R 2F 2L2 2R2 R B F2 L 3R 2R' R' D 2D' 3F' L F' 2D2
*5. *3F' L' F L' F2 3R 2U 2L' 3R R2 D' 2L B' 3F' F2 L2 B' U B' 2D U2 2F' L R 2F 3U' 2U2 U L2 3R2 3U2 L 3R 2R2 2F 3U 2U F 2U' B2 3F' F2 2U U 2R 2B2 L2 3R R' 3U' U 3F' 2F' F2 2U' R2 F 3R' 3F 3U 3R F L2 2L' R' 2B2 3U U' R2 U

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U2 2L' 3D 2L U' 3L2 3R2 B2 2L' 3R R 2U' 2B 2R' U 3L 2F L2 D' L2 3F' R' 2B2 2D 3U2 B2 2R2 D' F2 L2 3L2 B2 L' 3B F 2D' U2 3L' 3B2 3D' L' B2 U' 2B' 2F2 3D 3B2 L R2 3B2 3L 2U' 3R2 2B' 3R' B 2B' 3F 2F2 D2 L 2B2 F2 R2 2F' F' 2D B2 2B2 3R 2U 2L' U' 2F 2U' 3R' 2R R' 2B' 3F2 R 3F 2R2 D 3L 3R' 3D' L2 B2 2D F' L2 3R D U' 2L' 3R 3B' 2R2 R2
*2. *B' 2F D2 3D 2U' B U' F2 D B 2B 2F2 F' 2L2 2F 2L2 2R D' B L 2R' 3B' R2 2B' D2 3B2 L2 3U2 2U2 3L2 2F2 L2 2L2 2R' 2U 3L2 3B2 L' 3D' 2B' 3U2 R2 3U2 F D' 2F2 2L 3F2 3L 3R 3U' 2R2 U' 2F2 F' D' 3R 3B 3F2 2U' 2L2 2D2 2U2 F' 3L' 2B 3L2 3U2 U2 3B' 2F 3U 2U' 3B' U' 2B 3B' F L' 2B 3F' D' 3B' D 2U' U2 F2 U2 B2 3F' U2 F' 2L D' 3U2 U 2F2 3U' 2L 3B
*3. *3B 3R F2 3D' 3L2 2B L2 U 2F2 3U' 3R 2R F' L' 3F F' D B' 3B2 2R2 D' L F2 U L' 3L 2D2 3R 3F' 2F' 3D' 2B2 F D2 R' 3B' L' 3D2 2U 2L 2R 3B' 2U U2 2B2 3F 2R' 2D 3R D L 2R' 2B2 3B 3U' 2B2 2L 3L' R F' 2L2 3L2 D2 2R 3U2 2U L 3R' R' B2 2D' 2F2 2L2 3U' 2L2 2F2 F R' B2 2B' 2F' 2L' 3R 3U 2U' 2R' U 3L B' D2 2L' 2B2 2L' 3D' 2B' 2L2 3B 3F D2 3U
*4. *3L2 2R2 2U L2 3B' 3L2 2F' F2 3U' 3F' 2D' 3B' D 2D2 3B2 2F' 3U 2U 3B' 3F' R D2 2D2 2L' 2F2 3D2 3U L2 3L B 3F 2R2 2D2 3F R2 2U2 2B 3U' U' R2 3U R' 3F2 F' D' 2F' D' F L 2L' R' 3F2 2F2 U 3R2 2R2 R B2 2D 3R B 2B F' D 3R 2D2 2L F 3R2 2F' 2R D' U R 3F' L' 2B2 R 3D 2F' D F 2R2 R2 3D2 L2 2F 3U2 3L2 2F2 2U' 3F' 2L' 2R' 2F' 2U' 3B 3R2 3B 3L2
*5. *2D2 3L2 2B2 2U2 2B' R2 2U U' B2 3B2 F 3L2 3B2 2F2 F2 3L' 3F 3L' 3D 3U2 B 2B2 3F' 2F 2R 2D' B U R2 3B 3L2 2R 2D R2 U' 3L' 3B' 3R' 3D2 2B2 2F' F 2D' 2U 3F2 2D 3R2 2B' 3F' L2 F2 D' 2B' 3B U 3B' 3F2 3D U2 2F2 2U' 3B' F L' 3L2 3R 2R' B' L2 3L2 2U' 2B 3L 2R2 D2 F 3U2 2U B F2 2L2 2R 3D U 3R D' U2 3F 3L2 R2 B 2R 2F2 D2 U' 3F2 F' 3U' 3R' R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U R2 F' U2 R'
*2. *R2 U' R2 F R' F' U2 F2 R' U'
*3. *R U2 F2 R U' R' F U R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' R F2 L2 D' B' L' F R F2 U R2 U L2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U'
*2. *B2 L F' U2 R F' D' L D B' L D2 L' F2 L' F2 R U2 R2 U2 D2
*3. *D' R2 D R U' R' D F' L' D B L2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Fw Rw U R' Uw' B F2 R2 Uw F' Rw' R' Fw' Rw B Fw' L2 R Fw Rw' B L B' U2 Rw2 R F2 L' F' D Uw' B' Uw2 L' B' Fw2 R' Fw D'
*2. *Uw' L R' Fw2 Uw' L' D2 L U L2 D' B R2 Uw B Fw2 F' R2 Fw D2 Rw2 D Fw' Rw2 F' Rw' D2 Uw Rw D2 Uw' L U' L2 B Fw' L' R B' D2
*3. *Rw F2 Uw' L2 B Rw B' U' R2 D B Rw F Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 U' F' Rw2 D U2 B2 F2 L' Rw2 R2 B2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 B Uw Rw2 B' L2 Rw' U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw U' Fw R2 F L' R' Fw' L' Lw' Rw2 D' Dw' Bw2 Dw2 B' Lw' Bw Fw F2 R2 Dw2 Bw Fw Dw' Uw U' R Bw2 F2 Rw Fw D' R Uw' U2 Fw Dw2 F L' B D2 B' Bw U2 R2 F2 Dw' Uw U B2 Bw' Fw L2 Lw' R2 Fw L' U F'
*2. *Lw' Dw2 Uw' L D' U B' U R2 Bw' F' Rw' Bw F Uw' Fw' Dw' Rw' Dw B' U2 L2 Dw' B' Bw2 Uw' R' Uw F U' L' Rw2 R2 Uw2 U2 L2 B' R U Bw D2 L Rw' Bw Uw U2 B2 Fw' L2 Bw' Fw2 Rw R' Fw' R' F' L' Dw' U2 B2
*3. *B U' Bw' Fw2 D Bw L' Dw2 L R Uw' R2 F' L' D Dw Uw' Rw2 D2 U' L' Dw2 Lw2 Uw Lw' Rw2 Dw' U' Bw' Rw Fw' Uw' L' U2 R2 D2 F2 L' F U L Uw2 Lw2 B L U' Bw' L' Lw' Bw2 R F' Uw2 B2 Fw' Uw' R' D2 Dw2 L2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B 3F L 2L2 2B' 3F2 L D 3U 2F 3U2 2R2 2D2 2B2 U2 2L 3F' 2F2 R' B 2B R2 2F 3R R 2B 3U' 2L2 2F2 3U B2 2F2 U' 2F' D' L' U2 B' 2L' 3R' B2 3U' B' 3F' 2F 2R 2U' F' D R2 B2 F U2 F2 3U 2U2 3R' 2D' 2U U' 2B R' F2 R 2F' 2R2 B2 3R2 U2 F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 3L' 2B2 3B2 F2 R2 D' 2U' 2L2 3D' B' 3R2 U' 3L' 3R' F2 D B' 3B R2 2D2 F2 3U 2U U' L 2D2 3F2 3U2 2F2 D2 3D 3R' 2D L2 U' 3R2 3F2 2D2 2B 2D2 U L 2U' B 2B2 3L' 2R2 2B2 2F' 2U 2L' 2D2 3U2 3L' 2R 3D2 2B D 2U F D2 3U' 2U' B2 2R2 2B2 2D2 3D2 3U' 2U' 3R 2R 2B' 3F2 3U2 B2 3B 2F2 2L' 2R2 3D' 2R 2U L' 2L' 2D' 2F' L2 2R2 2D' B2 2R B' 3R B2 F2 U2 3L' 2U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L B' F' R D' F U2 F R2
*2. *D2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F U' B' L' R' B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U'
*3. *B2 F U2 R2 B L2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 R' F' D2 U L D R' B' L2 D2
*4. *F2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 R U' L' U2 B' R2 D' L F2
*5. *B2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 U' R U2 R2 F L' R F U L
*6. *U2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 B2 F' R2 F2 L' D U L D2 F D2 L' B2 F'
*7. *R2 D2 L2 D2 U L2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 L D2 F2 U' L' B' R' B2 U2 B
*8. *F2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 F U L' F2 R' D B' U' L2
*9. *U L U2 F' B D2 L U2 F2 B R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 B2
*10. *F' L F R2 B' L U' F2 R F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 D
*11. *F2 L2 U B2 L2 D L2 R2 U' R2 F2 L U R' F2 R B U R F U
*12. *D2 R' U2 B2 L F2 L F2 D2 L U2 F R D L' D2 U2 B F U' B2
*13. *F' R' U' D R' D2 F' U' F' B' D L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2
*14. *F2 U' L F2 B U D2 B' D' F2 R' U2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 B2 R
*15. *U' F2 B2 L' U' R' F' U' R' U2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 D L2
*16. *B2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 R D F' D B2 D2 B2 R2 U2
*17. *F' U' L' U' L2 D' B L' D' L D2 B R2 D2 F D2 R2 L2 B' R2 F2
*18. *B2 L R B2 U2 R2 U2 R D2 B R F L' D' R' U R' D' R'
*19. *R' U F' R D2 B' U2 D' R' B R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B R2 F2 D2 R2
*20. *F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D R2 D2 L' F U R' D L F' L2 F' R
*21. *R F U R2 U2 L' B2 D B R F2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 D' L2 U
*22. *U2 R U D' L2 F U' L U R L2 D' F2 U' D' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2
*23. *R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L' B2 U' B' F R' U F L2 U'
*24. *B' L2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 L' D L' R B2 R U B2 U R'
*25. *B' L2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' R B2 U' F' L R U2 F R U2
*26. *R2 F2 R2 B L2 F U2 L2 B' D2 L' U' R B D2 F R' F' L2
*27. *U' R2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' U' F L F2 R2 D2 R2 D B
*28. *U2 R2 F D2 B D2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' L' B F2 U F2 R B' F2 L2 B
*29. *D R2 U' R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F' L D' L2 F' R D F2 U L'
*30. *R2 F2 D2 R B2 R U2 F2 U2 L R' D L2 U' R D2 B2 F D' L B'
*31. *F2 L' B2 U R U2 D2 F' U' F R2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 R2
*32. *F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 R' B2 R' B2 U B' L R U' F
*33. *U B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 D B2 F' U' L' R2 F2
*34. *L2 U R2 D F2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 F L' D U L U2 B L2 D2 L R'
*35. *L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D R2 D' U2 R2 F R' B U2 R2 F R D' F'
*36. *B2 U2 L2 D L2 U F2 D U' F2 L' D' L' R2 B' L2 D L' F2
*37. *B2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U2 L' U2 L2 B F' L R' F' U' B
*38. *D2 L B2 D2 L2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 D B' D' R2 F U L2
*39. *L2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 F U2 F R' B2 L B2 D' F L R' B
*40. *D' F2 R2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 F' U' B D' B2 F' L R' B' R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B U2 F' L2 B' L2 F L2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 D' B2 R U' F' R2 D2
*2. *R' U2 B2 D2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 L D F D F2 L D2 B' U' B2 F2
*3. *R U2 L' D2 R B2 R' D2 R' B2 U B L2 U' B2 R F' U L2 R
*4. *B2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B' U R D' R' U' F' R' B U
*5. *U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U' F L U F' L' B' L' U' B L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 B F2 R2 D2 B D2 F' R2 U2 R2 U B2 R F2 L2 U' L D2 B' F2
*2. *D F2 D' F2 U L2 U F2 U L2 U' L D' B' F' U F D F2 D2 L'
*3. *R2 D2 R2 B2 F' U2 B' D2 U2 B U B' R B2 L' R' B R F R'
*4. *U2 F2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 D2 F' D' R2 D2 F2 R' B D' U' R
*5. *L2 F2 L2 B D2 B R2 F' R2 D2 B D F R2 D L' B' L' F' L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' L' D' L2 F R' L2 U B' L2 D2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2
*2. *F2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' R2 U2 L2 B2 F' D R B U R2 F D2 U' R'
*3. *L' U2 R D2 F2 L F2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' L2 D2 U B' L U2 B2 D F2
*4. *F2 R' D2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 R D2 L2 D' R' F' D2 L U' L D' B R
*5. *R2 U2 L2 D F2 D' U F2 L2 U R' B2 R' D U B' R F2 U L2 F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 F' R2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 R U' B' R2 F R F' L2 D' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' R' F' R2 U F R2 F' U'
*3. *R' B2 U R' B2 R F' R' B' U L2 U' D2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 B2 D
*4. *D2 L' Uw' F2 Rw' R2 B Rw2 R F Uw2 U' R F' R' Fw' Uw2 B' Uw2 U' B2 F Uw Fw' D' Uw2 U2 F' L' R' B Fw Rw' B Fw F Uw U2 Fw2 Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R F' R F2 U2 R F R2 U
*3. *L' F' L D' B2 R2 F2 R' B' D' R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 B2
*4. *Fw R Fw U Fw Uw' L D' Fw2 D' B2 D Uw2 Fw F Rw U' Fw2 D2 Uw Fw R' U' B' F2 L' R2 Fw2 F D2 F2 D B2 R Fw F' Rw' B F' Rw'
*5. *Rw2 Dw' U2 Rw' R D2 Dw2 Rw2 F' D Uw L Dw B U B' U2 B Bw2 F Dw F2 D' Rw' D Bw' U Lw B2 Dw2 Lw2 B2 D2 Lw' B2 Bw2 F Lw D' Dw' Uw2 F R Dw R U2 Lw2 F2 L' Uw' Fw Dw Lw Uw' R2 Dw' Fw2 D' L' Fw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=5 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=2,d=-1 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=1 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=0 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=0 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=-3 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=0 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' R' L' B' R U l b u'
*2. *L B' R L' B U R' B r' u'
*3. *R U B L' B L' B r' b
*4. *U R L R' U B R l' r' b'
*5. *U L' B L B R B' U' l r b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 4) / (4, 0) / (-3, -4)
*2. *(6, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-3, -2) / (0, 4) / (-3, -4)
*3. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-4, 4)
*4. *(0, 2) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 6) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -5) / (6, -4)
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' L D' R D' R U' L' U' D' U'
*2. *D' R' L' D' R L D' U' R D' U'
*3. *L U' R' U L' U' D' R U' D' U'
*4. *U' R L R L' R U' D' L' R' U'
*5. *U L U D R D U R' U' D' U'


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 13, 2015)

*3x3:* 20.55, 17.12, (17.00), (25.64), 18.18 -> *18.62*
*4x4:* (1:38.92), (1:19.85), 1:22.42, 1:21.42, 1:32.59 -> *1:25.47*
*Mega:* 2:02.22, 2:02.71, (1:58.41), 2:01.97, (2:20.49) -> *2:02.30*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 13, 2015)

222 4.50, (6.47), 6.11, (3.96), 5.61 = 5.41
333 17.64, (15.52), 16.28, 16.88, (18.91) = 16.93
444 (1:00.10), 1:12.33, (1:21.16), 1:12.26, 1:06.43 = 1:10.34 [so much parity  ]
555 2:05.83, (2:09.51), 2:05.53, 2:04.41, 1;57.74 = 2:05.26
666 4:00.82, (3:51.14), 3:55.74, (4:30.71), 3:54.33 = 3:56.96
777 6:08.91. 6:09.99, (5:41.55), (6:12.68), 5:48.08 = 6:02.32 PB!
megaminx
pyraminx 8.97, (7.64), (16.32), 10.10, 7.85 = 8.97
skewb (DNF), 11.97, 12.68, 12.78, (11.14) = 12.47
square-1 (DNF), 1:55.95, (1:23.72), 2:15.10, 1:28.15 = 1:53.07
OH 1:13.78, 57.62, (1:36.73), (54.82), 1:14.94 = 1:08.78
2-4 1:49.77
2-5 3:40.98
FMC


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 14, 2015)

clock: 11.23, 10.96, 11.17, 14.43, 12.90 (ao5 = 11.77)
pyra: 6.24, 4.83, 14.08, 6.06, 5.10 (AO5 = 5.80)
2x2: 3.36, 5.54, DNF, 3.02, 4.93 (ao5 = 4.61)
5x5: 2:09.83, 2:22.22, 2:29.66, 2:23.50, 2:15.20 (ao5 = 2:20.31)
3x3: 17.22, 18.89, 14.12, 20.43, 18.58 (ao5 = 18.23)
OH: 45.52, 39.42, 38.91, 40.43+, 47.12 (ao5 = 41.81)
megaminx: 2:12.25, 2:34.05, 2:03.53, 2:30.67, 2:36.55 (ao5 = 2:25.66)
skewb: 11.87, 9.20, 10.82, 15.59, 7.95 (ao5 = 10.63)
sq1: 1:03.19, 37.36, 1:10.18, 51.66, DNF (ao5 = 1:01.68)


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 14, 2015)

*2X2X2:* 8.00 (9.33) 8.23 8.59 (6.20) = *8.27*
*3x3x3:* (20.99) 18.31 18.55 (16.81) 17.77 =* 18.21*
*4X4X4:* (1:56.90) 1:50.48 1:56.08 (1:35.64) 1:50.44 = *1:52.33*
*5X5X5:* 4:58.49 (4:14.39) (5:20.60) 4:45.85 4:50.70 = *4:51.68*


----------



## Memphis3000 (Oct 15, 2015)

Weekly:
2x2:
Average: 3.53 (σ = 0.51)
Time List:
1. 3.83 U F' U2 R F' R2 F R U 
2. 2.94 U2 F' U' F U R2 U F U 
3. 3.95 U F U2 F U' R' F U R2 U2 
4. 2.88 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 U' R' 
5. 3.82 F R' U F2 U F2 U F' U2

3x3:
Average: 15.17 (σ = 1.23)
Time List:
1. 16.33 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F L2 F' D' R2 F' D R' D2 L D' R U 
2. 16.97 D R' D' F U R' L U F B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 
3. 15.30 F D2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 F' D' F2 D' L' R U' R U2 L B' 
4. 13.87 B2 L' U2 B L2 B D2 B' L' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 
5. 12.94 L' B2 U2 L R2 U2 B2 R B2 R' F2 D U2 L' F D2 U' L2 F D' R

Pyraminx:
Average: 8.47 (σ = 0.52)
Time List:
1. 8.96 U B' R' L' B' R U l b u' 
2. 7.92 L B' R L' B U R' B r' u' 
3. 8.54 R U B L' B L' B r' b 
4. 3.87 U R L R' U B R l' r' b' 
5. 10.72 U L' B L B R B' U' l r b' u

3x3 OH:
Average: 40.60 (σ = 8.08)
Time List:
1. 42.36 B U2 F' L2 B' L2 F L2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 D' B2 R U' F' R2 D2 
2. 52.86 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 L D F D F2 L D2 B' U' B2 F2 
3. 47.65 R U2 L' D2 R B2 R' D2 R' B2 U B L2 U' B2 R F' U L2 R 
4. 31.77 B2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B' U R D' R' U' F' R' B U (GG!)
5. 27.13 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U' F L U F' L' B' L' U' B L’(GGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 15, 2015)

2x2: 4.61, 6.95, (3.98), (7.68), 6.34 = 5.96

4x4: 1:17.80, (1:29.14), (1:15.97), 1:18.28, 1:17.00 = 1:17.69

5x5: (2:43.17), 2:46.21, 2:47.19, (3:22.66), 2:43.49 = 2:45.63

Bld: DNF(3:22.06), DNF(6:27.06), DNF(5:21.42) = DNF 

Pyra: (7.78), (5.55), 6.82, 6.13, 6.12 = 6.36

Sq-1: 22.19, 20.18, (19.14), 19.72, (28.99) = 20.70

Skewb: 8.19, (5.88), (12.03), 8.83, 6.25 = 7.76

2bld: 52.18, 45.51, 2:05.49 = 45.51


----------



## pjk (Oct 16, 2015)

*5x5x5:* (1:29.30), (1:44.89), 1:35.48, 1:35.70,1:32.13 = 1:34.43


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2015)

*3x3:* (19.08), 17.69, (15.23), 17.58, 15.55 = 16.94
*4x4:* (51.95), 1:01.53, 58.38, 1:04.08, (1:04.15) = 1:01.33
*5x5:* 1:36.52, (1:58.57), (1:29.90), 1:35.80, 1:44.52 = 1:38.95
*6x6:* 2:55.21, 3:06.57, (3:11.83), (2:46.86), 2:47.53 = 2:56.44
*7x7:* 4:33.71, 4:34.70, (4:14.68), (4:47.59), 4:24.22 = 4:30.88
*OH:* (40.35), 37.71, 36.97, (30.25), 34.70 = 36.46
*Megaminx:* 2:05.96, 2:25.76, 2:07.40, (2:29.93), (2:03.63) = 2:13.04


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 19, 2015)

2x2: 7.50, 7.23, 8.70, 5.41, 10.38 = 7.81
3x3: 14.55, 14.20, 19.17, 15.92, 12.31 = 14.89
4x4: 1:03.53, 1:14.71, 1:09.52, 1:09.14, 1:16.72 = 1:11.12
5x5: 1:39.01, 1:48.50, 1:38.06, 1:35.65, 1:59.97 = 1:41.86
3bld: DNF, 3:52.66, DNF = DNF
megaminx: 1:21.41, 1:22.20, 1:33.18, 1:14.69, 1:16.60 = 1:20.07


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 20, 2015)

Results: congrats to FaLoL, qaz and then cuberkid and Iggy who shared 3:d place

*2x2x2*(32)

 2.21 DanpHan
 2.41 Iggy
 2.72 hssandwich
 2.81 asiahyoo1997
 3.08 cuberkid10
 3.15 Isaac Lai
 3.43 Memphis3000
 3.57 G2013
 3.85 JustinTimeCuber
 3.87 Cale S
 4.16 qaz
 4.20 jaysammey777
 4.34 Tx789
 4.56 CyanSandwich
 4.59 SuperDuperCuber
 4.61 pyr14
 4.80 cuber8208
 4.85 FaLoL
 4.92 connorlacrosse
 5.05 xsrvmy
 5.41 Ordway Persyn
 5.95 Kenneth Svendson
 5.97 willtri4
 6.41 Schmidt
 6.49 evileli
 6.94 LostGent
 7.73 aabhasm
 7.81 JianhanC
 8.27 MarcelP
 8.46 Isaacattack
 10.38 KubeRush
 13.33 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 8.16 DanpHan
 9.66 asiahyoo1997
 9.85 EMI
 10.08 Iggy
 10.47 cuberkid10
 10.66 qaz
 11.29 xsrvmy
 11.41 G2013
 11.77 Isaac Lai
 12.61 hssandwich
 12.76 JustinTimeCuber
 13.51 Raptor56
 13.70 FaLoL
 13.72 Cale S
 14.89 JianhanC
 15.40 jaysammey777
 15.42 LostGent
 15.43 Tx789
 15.60 Memphis3000
 16.01 Kenneth Svendson
 16.39 fourthreesix
 16.84 CyanSandwich
 16.93 Ordway Persyn
 16.94 Dene
 17.51 evileli
 17.55 cuber8208
 18.21 MarcelP
 18.23 pyr14
 18.62 Sergeant Baboon
 20.91 SuperDuperCuber
 22.83 Schmidt
 24.27 Isaacattack
 24.63 TheBlackPlays
 25.97 Bubbagrub
 27.94 connorlacrosse
 30.40 aabhasm
 36.60 MatsBergsten
 48.19 KubeRush
*4x4x4*(26)

 38.14 DanpHan
 38.67 asiahyoo1997
 38.74 EMI
 43.56 FaLoL
 43.61 cuberkid10
 46.72 Iggy
 47.71 xsrvmy
 49.27 qaz
 51.67 hssandwich
 53.13 G2013
 54.11 Cale S
 55.46 cuber8208
 1:01.16 jaysammey777
 1:01.33 Dene
 1:08.48 CyanSandwich
 1:09.48 Kenneth Svendson
 1:10.34 Ordway Persyn
 1:10.42 JustinTimeCuber
 1:10.57 Tx789
 1:11.12 JianhanC
 1:16.40 evileli
 1:17.69 willtri4
 1:25.48 Sergeant Baboon
 1:52.33 MarcelP
 2:09.72 connorlacrosse
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:06.36 asiahyoo1997
 1:24.72 xsrvmy
 1:26.27 FaLoL
 1:32.15 qaz
 1:35.20 pjk
 1:38.21 cuberkid10
 1:38.52 Raptor56
 1:38.67 Iggy
 1:38.95 Dene
 1:40.23 Cale S
 1:41.86 JianhanC
 2:05.54 Ordway Persyn
 2:09.02 cuber8208
 2:10.52 jaysammey777
 2:19.46 G2013
 2:20.31 pyr14
 2:24.13 Tx789
 2:27.17 evileli
 2:28.47 Kenneth Svendson
 2:36.66 CyanSandwich
 2:45.63 willtri4
 4:51.68 MarcelP
 4:55.12 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:37.25 xsrvmy
 2:45.57 FaLoL
 2:56.44 Dene
 3:56.96 Ordway Persyn
 4:50.61 evileli
 5:01.75 Kenneth Svendson
 DNF qaz
 DNF cuberkid10
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:26.20 FaLoL
 4:30.88 Dene
 6:02.33 Ordway Persyn
 8:17.59 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 16.74 asiahyoo1997
 17.98 DanpHan
 20.42 Iggy
 20.77 qaz
 21.27 EMI
 25.14 cuberkid10
 25.45 xsrvmy
 25.66 FaLoL
 27.39 Isaac Lai
 33.44 Tx789
 33.85 cuber8208
 33.99 fourthreesix
 35.25 Kenneth Svendson
 36.32 jaysammey777
 36.46 Dene
 38.01 G2013
 40.34 Cale S
 41.79 pyr14
 43.54 Memphis3000
 46.25 evileli
 53.98 Schmidt
 54.22 SuperDuperCuber
 57.17 Bubbagrub
 1:02.79 aabhasm
 1:08.78 Ordway Persyn
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:07.54 qaz
 1:09.49 Kenneth Svendson
 1:10.91 Cale S
 2:20.53 Tx789
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 9.02 DanpHan
 15.77 hssandwich
 17.80 Iggy
 20.44 MatsBergsten
 25.83 G2013
 45.51 willtri4
 46.60 FaLoL
 4:31.86 JustinTimeCuber
 DNF connorlacrosse
 DNF Isaac Lai
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 35.87 Iggy
 41.90 Cale S
 59.87 qaz
 1:05.43 CyanSandwich
 1:07.27 fourthreesix
 1:22.55 MatsBergsten
 1:49.85 G2013
 3:52.66 JianhanC
 4:20.17 FaLoL
10:42.83 evileli
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 5:36.43 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:51.29 MatsBergsten
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF qaz
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

3/4 (18:38)  MatsBergsten
1/2 ( 6:25)  G2013
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 45.66 qaz
 59.25 G2013
 1:42.22 FaLoL
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 46.27 DanpHan
 48.40 EMI
 54.50 Iggy
 1:06.33 xsrvmy
 1:07.91 qaz
 1:08.35 Isaac Lai
 1:08.42 FaLoL
 1:10.89 cuberkid10
 1:19.71 hssandwich
 1:29.07 Tx789
 1:29.34 G2013
 1:31.19 Kenneth Svendson
 1:38.02 CyanSandwich
 1:49.55 evileli
 1:49.77 Ordway Persyn
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:33.35 Iggy
 2:33.39 FaLoL
 2:51.85 Cale S
 2:55.68 cuberkid10
 2:56.15 qaz
 3:29.85 xsrvmy
 3:40.98 Ordway Persyn
 4:09.56 Kenneth Svendson
*Magic*(1)

 2.32 hssandwich
*Skewb*(18)

 3.75 Cale S
 4.11 hssandwich
 4.17 Isaac Lai
 6.30 qaz
 7.00 cuberkid10
 7.22 EMI
 7.24 Iggy
 7.36 Tx789
 7.76 willtri4
 7.87 connorlacrosse
 9.02 DanpHan
 10.29 FaLoL
 10.63 pyr14
 12.48 Ordway Persyn
 12.91 CyanSandwich
 16.15 G2013
 17.26 JustinTimeCuber
 29.92 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(5)

 8.85 qaz
 11.77 pyr14
 15.77 Kenneth Svendson
 24.93 FaLoL
 26.45 Tx789
*Pyraminx*(24)

 3.51 Isaac Lai
 3.94 hssandwich
 5.08 DanpHan
 5.80 pyr14
 5.90 SuperDuperCuber
 5.93 cuberkid10
 6.36 willtri4
 6.55 Cale S
 6.62 FaLoL
 6.80 jaysammey777
 7.19 cuber8208
 7.50 qaz
 7.55 JustinTimeCuber
 7.56 Tx789
 7.78 KubeRush
 8.31 Memphis3000
 8.97 Ordway Persyn
 9.76 Kenneth Svendson
 10.91 CyanSandwich
 11.20 Schmidt
 12.13 Isaacattack
 12.42 connorlacrosse
 14.99 aabhasm
 17.69 evileli
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:20.07 JianhanC
 1:23.72 jaysammey777
 1:29.72 FaLoL
 2:02.30 Sergeant Baboon
 2:03.08 cuberkid10
 2:13.04 Dene
 2:19.60 Cale S
 2:25.66 pyr14
 2:28.50 Tx789
 8:01.36 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(11)

 15.13 Raptor56
 17.85 Iggy
 20.70 willtri4
 24.41 hssandwich
 29.54 Cale S
 41.11 Tx789
 46.11 cuberkid10
 56.57 G2013
 58.30 FaLoL
 1:01.68 pyr14
 1:53.07 Ordway Persyn
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

28 EMI
28 Cale S
30 Mark Boyanowski
35 arbivara
37 CyanSandwich
41 G2013
63 FaLoL

*Contest results*

246 FaLoL
229 qaz
224 cuberkid10
224 Iggy
208 Cale S
197 DanpHan
170 G2013
165 hssandwich
158 xsrvmy
157 asiahyoo1997
147 Tx789
142 Isaac Lai
139 EMI
128 jaysammey777
125 Kenneth Svendson
119 CyanSandwich
118 Ordway Persyn
107 pyr14
104 cuber8208
101 Dene
94 JustinTimeCuber
85 JianhanC
82 willtri4
81 MatsBergsten
81 evileli
73 Memphis3000
67 Raptor56
62 SuperDuperCuber
50 fourthreesix
48 connorlacrosse
38 Schmidt
35 MarcelP
34 LostGent
32 Sergeant Baboon
24 pjk
24 aabhasm
21 Isaacattack
20 KubeRush
15 Bubbagrub
15 Mark Boyanowski
14 arbivara
9 TheBlackPlays


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 20, 2015)

facepalm I forgot to submit my 4x4 results


----------

